# Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen :)



## Mirage1337 (24. November 2017)

*Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Guten Abend,

ich habe eine kleine (Anfänger-)Frage zu der richtigen Verkabelung meiner Grafikkarte mit dem Netzteil meines Computers. Bei "Dr. Google" habe ich diesbezüglich leider nur teils widersprüchliche bzw. (für mich) verwirrende Antworten bekommen.

Mein Netzteil ist ein "BeQuiet Pure Power 10 - 600 Watt". Meine Grafikkarte ist eine "Palit Nvidia 1080 Super JetStream".

Die Karte hat einen  6pin  und einen  8pin  Anschluss Stromanschluss.

Das Netzteil verfügt über zwei PCI-Stromkabel, die mit "VGA1" und "VGA2" gekennzeichnet sind. Jedes dieser Kabel hat am Ende wieder einen Y-Stecker, sodass jedes der beiden Kabel zwei 6+2pin Anschlüsse hat.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich die Grafikkarte nur an ein Kabel (z.B. an VGA1) dran hängen kann/soll und dann einen 6+2pin Strecker nutze und dazu den weiteren 6pin Stecker, der auch an "VGA1" dran ist,
oder
ob ich von dem einen Kabel (z.B. VGA1) einen 6+2pin Stecker nutze und von dem anderen Kabel (z.B. VGA2) einen 6pin Stecker.


Ich hoffe ich habe mein Anliegen halbwegs sinnvoll und verständlich formuliert. Ich bin leider Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet. Deshalb bitte ich um Verständnis.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## markus1612 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Nimm 1 Kabel und an dem beide Anschlüsse.
Hättest du dir nicht das 600W Pure Power 10 gekauft, sondern das 500er Modell oder das Straight Power 10 500W, hättest du nicht die blöden Doppelstrang-Kabel.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Nimm den VG1 Stecker. der sollte an der ersten Rail hängen, die sich das mit dem Mainboard teilt.
Die andere Rail lässt du, da hängt die CPU dran.


----------



## SomW (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

dickes Sorry, falscher Thread!

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe inzwischen alle Teile beisammen und habe auch schon mit dem Zusammenbau begonnen. Allerdings ist mir jetzt bei der Grafikkarte aufgefallen, dass diese 2*8 Pins hat, der entsprechende Anschluss des Netzteils allerdings nur 1*8 und 1*6. Das ganze ist unten auf dem Foto abgebildet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist die Grafikkarte da anzuschließen?

Gruß und dank
SomW


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder mittels Adapter von 6 auf 8 oder neues Netzteil.
Wobei ich das neue Netzteil eher empfehlen würde, da dein Netzteil anscheint nicht darauf ausgelegt ist.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Würde da auch eher neues Netzteil vorziehen.


----------



## SomW (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

aber wozu? von der Wattzahl ist das Netzteil ausreichend. Abgesehen davon habe ich das Netzteil gerade erst gekauft /:


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Welches Netzteil,genaue Bezeichnung hast du denn gekauft?  Nur weil du es neu gekuaft hast heißt das nicht das es gut ist. Gibt auch viel Müll auf dem Markt. Weil ein weit verbreiteter aber nachvollziehbarer Irrtum besagt das ein Netzteil nur Strom bereit stellen muss,aber wie es das tut und wie es verhindern kann das zuviel Strom im Worst Case den ganzen PC grillt ist auch verdammt wichtig.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Sieht nach Bild nach einem Pure Power L8 aus

nicht das Gelbe vom Ei wenn man dann noch bedenkt dass es schon die L11 Serie gibt ist der Begriff "neu" doch relativ.... 

Am besten lässt du das Ding zurück gehen und besorgst dir ein BeQuiet L11 500W oder 600W dann passt es, lass Adapter weg, das kann man VORRÜBERGEHEND machen wenn man noch ein Altes Netzteil Übergangsweise nutzt, aber dauerlösungen sind Adapter meiner Meinung nach nicht


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Das Pure Power L8 hat aber auch 2x8 Pins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Wenn es das 530er ist, dann ja


 das L8 430W hat nur einen 6Pin und einen 6+2Pin PCIe

Sicher können wir erst sein wenn @SomW antwortet


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarte richtig an das Netzteil anschließen *

Dann wird es so sein, denn bei uns ist es in der Tat ein 530 Watt Netzteil.


----------

